# Shrooms!!!!!!!!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

found about 20 last weekend while i was out turkey hunting!!!! would have had a lot more but half of them in the spot I found were already dried up! here is two of them I forget to take a picture before i cooked them I was just too excited to eat them!!!!!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

where did u find these. likewhat county


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice deal. With those big yellows up, the end is upon us in this part of the country. Congrats on getting a bag.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

found them in guernsey county and also washington! they are around here as well!


----------



## Scot (Apr 18, 2006)

Is there any way to cultivate these over the summer in a cool shady area like under a deck or something? I guess there is some research to do...I love mushrooms but my wife says they are too expensive to buy all the time.

Has anybody done any of this?

Scot


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't even know why they grow where they do! I just know a couple of spots! I do know that I find quite a few by dead elm trees in shadier areas!


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

There are a couple "systems" out there that are commercially sold that supposedly allow you to grow your own, but from what I hear it's still EXTREMELY hit or miss. Guess the conditions they grow under are very, very, very exacting. 

To put another way: If there were a way to consistantly cultivate them, they would be available in the produce section year round.


----------

